# Best rod/reel under $100 ea



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

After 2 new rods and reels under $100 per. Braid etc not included....
I have a few rods and reels worth more than $100 but don't like using them on the yak for fear of losing them. 
Yes, I could use leash/s, but still get a bit "anal" about the tought of losing them if I happen to go ass up  
have used Shimano Sienna reels and Catana rods and find them good, but wouls appreciate any input as to what others think.
I use u'light to light, though that doesn't affect pricing too much.
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

The Shimano Sienna / Catana combo usually goes for around $99. Have used both the rods and the reels and they are fairly solid performers


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

scoman said:


> The Shimano Sienna / Catana combo usually goes for around $99. Have used both the rods and the reels and they are fairly solid performers


Heres a link, there are a few options as well

http://tackleware.cart.net.au/details/3504490.html


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Have been looking for the same thing after breaking my 3-6kg Pfleuger Trion a few weeks ago. Seems that a replacement tip section is only $20 less than I paid for the rod so figure I may as well try something else.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

SharkNett said:


> Have been looking for the same thing after breaking my 3-6kg Pfleuger Trion a few weeks ago. Seems that a replacement tip section is only $20 less than I paid for the rod so figure I may as well try something else.


Ahhhhh, I was looking at them and wondered how good they were.
Thanks for the tip. Pun intended


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

You can't go wrong with a catana/sienna combo. That leaves room in the budget for braid, leader AND lures/jig heads etc... One of my goto combos.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Or... Trion/sienna combo. About 50 bucks more but definetly a good combo.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

[/quote]Ahhhhh, I was looking at them and wondered how good they were.
Thanks for the tip. Pun intended [/quote]
Nothing wrong with the Trion, I just think that I prefer something with a bit faster action than the model I bought. Pretty sure the broken tip was as result of me giving it a decent knock somewhere. People blame the cheaper graphite blanks but I suspect the reason there are more broken is is there are just a lot more sold and, since they are cheaper, they are not treated as carefully as a more expensive blank.
If I had the time I would buy another Samurai blank and build that up. My old 002X is still one of my favorite rods.
Rob


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

if i was spending 200 as a total cost, i would buy a shimano sss 2 to 4 kg stick , about $60
and a symetre 4000, about $130.

i always try to match a rod with a reel about twice as good.

i actually wouldnt go above $200 on a kayak combo.

just looking at the gear i have lost, dropped, if you're fiddling with fish and trying to de hook and take pictures, it is inevitable stuff will go in the drink. i use $70 digital cameras(whatever is cheapest on ebay) and a $200 combo is perfect.

i really rate the sss. the best fisho i know uses them nearly exclusively , and matches them with reels often worth in the $500 mark (i would NEVER spend that much on a reel)
the ugly stick gold (got to be the gold which is the higher end rod)is also pretty indestructible. you need that on a yak. too many mangroves and rods getting bent under the yak and weird angles.

i loved the pfleuger trion but broke 2 just snagging lures on snags whilst trolling, you need something with a bit of give.

i think the slightly better reels (in the $100 to $150 range are worth it in terms of their superiority over the 50 to 100 range.
above 150, i would question the "bang for your buck"

if you want to buy a really beautiful reel, the stradic c14 is the best ive used until it was dropped overboard by a relative who shall remain nameless  . i would save your bikkies for a good reel like that but geezus, i would have that thing lashed to the yak with steel cables stronger than the harbour bridge ones.  
cheers


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Your PAs give you some pretty secure storage options although I do know a couple of guys who have lost gear overboard from these. It happens. Perhaps the idea of looking at Grinner's suggestion may be worthwhile.

cheers

rob


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Ive also have a 7ft 2-4kg catana . Ive had it for 5 years or so and it is still going strong. Very happy with it! Also have a sienna and cant fault it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

tasmaniac said:


> MOtackle are selling Shimano Raiders for $89.00, at the moment. Normally $129.00. They're not a bad rod.


indeed mate, forgot to mention that one and that is a great price. very very good all purpose rod and remarkably strong.

red, the pfleuger salt, i saw it on worsterlings show and it came in a couple of sizes and had ? 7 ball bearings, i just assumed they were way dearer than that, might try to source one. the pfleuger reels are, as you say, very very robust


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mate I would go down to k mart and buy yourself a 30 dollar jarvis walker bullseye graphite rod they are rock solid and super sensitive have pulled in 60cm plus carp and the rod handled it no worries. I own two and I also own two sedona which again are rock solid quality all up 130 but for that you could pick up a sedona and shimano rod so yeah.....


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Lots or rods in that price range Rod, the catanas are good for the $.
As for the reel: a bit over your price (but with a catana will still come in around $200 for the combo) http://digitaka.com/item.php?icid=9&id=837
Another one I really like is the pfleugar supreme xt. Annaconda has these for $299. I don't know if anyone actually pays that for them! The also have them at least twice a year for $99, which makes them a great buy for a reel with 10bb's!
From personal experience they survive a quick dunk in the salt if you wash them out quickly really well. They do not survive 4 days in the salt and sand, although some new bearings might fix it. The black and red one is also a great looking reel. I also have a gold one - thats the one I haven't killed. Works great, but so ugly only a mother could live it.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a Shimano Jewel and a Sienna reel. Both are built like brick shithouses and should last you. You should have enough of your $200 left to buy some good braid too.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWmZvqUAADrfgAAQUef/spAjdAq/7/+gMAEBENTSnkwjSaT1PRinpim1Mno1NPSH6ap6DVPTU9NTSaG0I9RoAAAANBgABoAAyaAAANBf9ddhpOBeM35ILxueRVjv6uqSsNO/WH5p88FxE4+1reaYmLuU5tM0bDpDZzjlqKhPJmxfILwyx6XoodQfoo+cXEVqxowCT6lo2UhkVuyKzmvG5FiGGtOpF93H3hHGT2BphhPAFF2W6CNhFt6nSzRSjbpDQxkKqWkfyNJd78rxZBwE00fsLa6Q4mVtxZhgqyuhdII9EyFMc6WQWlBmPBEfq1VRfa9gBFFHY9SeGPuB+SBG4NrTcRjvHQAtQYzm1LWI76zFCmr7bKOZwaTCUW1uitZDgisE1kocRgozEqmSOkn/Byt2H17pHYbyBCwznkm7yLuSKcKEg0zN9Sg=


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

spork said:


> Lots or rods in that price range Rod, the catanas are good for the $.
> As for the reel: a bit over your price (but with a catana will still come in around $200 for the combo) http://digitaka.com/item.php?icid=9&id=837
> Another one I really like is the pfleugar supreme xt. Annaconda has these for $299. I don't know if anyone actually pays that for them! The also have them at least twice a year for $99, which makes them a great buy for a reel with 10bb's!
> From personal experience they survive a quick dunk in the salt if you wash them out quickly really well. They do not survive 4 days in the salt and sand, although some new bearings might fix it. The black and red one is also a great looking reel. I also have a gold one - thats the one I haven't killed. Works great, but so ugly only a mother could live it.


Hey Spork,
Appreciate your comment. Anaconda do discount them heavily each year.
I actually have 2 Plugger Supremes (2000) which I use in the lakes and when wading. They're a very nice reel.
I also have 2 Plugger Asaros (1000) which I have in 1-2k 7' rods for trout. Again, they are excellent.
Still don't want to take them in the salt. 
Might have to buy a "throw away" Plugger for the yak  
Cheers


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

OK.
Well thanks all for the replies  
Really appreciate the invaluable input.
Have just bought the "new" combo tadaaaaaa
Berley "Dropshot" Tounament Pro 7' 1-3kilo
Okuma "Avenger" 1000 reel
Daiwa 10 lb braid x 200m (off bulk spool)
Total normal retail (apparently) $430 :twisted: 
Special "clearance" price $190  
Gotta say the outfit is a thing of beauty. lovely balance....
Bought the 1000 as they had no 2000's, but local tackle guy loaded massive amount of this braid.
The braid is very soft. Much softer than any braid I've come across. Am hoping not too many wind knots 
I've never had an Okuma before, but was advised they are a good reel. Hope so ????
Never owned a Berkley rod before. It looks the goods. Hope so ???? 
Thanks again guys


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Pictures, or it didn't happen. 

I recently acquired my first Berkley rod. I like it. A lot.
Haven't had much to do with okuma reels. There are supposed to be pretty good. 
A 1000 size reel sounds right for a 1-3kg outfit.
Enjoy the new gear mate.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

OK,
Spork, you're a hard man to please  
One pick = 4th weapon from right
2nd = Closeup
Interestingly, the 1-3k Berkley feels way stffer than my Shimano T Curve, which is 2-4k. Maybe it's the upper section that is much stiffer :?


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

RedPhoenix said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > might try to source one. the pfleuger reels are, as you say, very very robust
> ...


Hey Red,
just watched your Frazer Island vid. I'm impressed, nice rig, nice fish  
I'm so impressed I'm now thinking I might have to sell the PA12 and buy one. I always loved sailing.
Was that a Daiwa "Sol" rod btw ??
Thanks.
Rod


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice looking rod Rod.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.downriggershop.com.au/light- ... -rods.html
He has quite a few cheap combos and reports are good on the gear.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

